# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παρακολουθήστε τα πουλιά σας εύκολα...

## kostas salonika

Παρακολουθήστε τα πουλιά σας χωρίς  να είστε εκεί με μια Ip camera.η μέσω κινητού η μέσω υπολογιστή.
Το μόνο που χρειάζεστε είναι μια ip camera,μια σύνδεση wifi και ρεύμα στην camera.μπωρει να κατεγράφη 24h το 24ωρο,περιστρεφόμενη 90 μοιρες,να σας στέλνει ηδόποιησεις για τειχών κίνηση στο χώρο και έχει και νυχτερινή λήψει...

Προσωπικά έχω στα πουλιά camera εδώ και 5 χρόνια.

Γενικά με την εταιρία είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με όλα τα μοντέλα της.

Το μοντέλο που είχα μέσα στην αναπαραγωγή  ήταν το Vstarcam C7824wip 720p.

Εδώ και ένα μήνα όμως έχω βάλει την Vstarcam c24s.1080p.

Βάζω ένα βίντεο τραβηγμένο με την C7824wip μέσα στην αναπαραγωγή μια θηλικια να ταΐζει μέσα στην φωλιά ..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κοστος Κωστα;  υπαρχει μια ελαχιστη αναλυση για ικανοποιητικο αποτελεσμα σε αυτες που κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο; εχεις κοιταξει ;

----------


## kostas salonika

Κόστος Δημήτρη όταν  πήρα την 720 δηλαδή το πρώτο μοντέλο την πήρα 110€ τώρα είναι γύρο στα 50€.αυτην που πήρα τώρα την 1080p την πήρα 130€.αμα κάποιος δεν βιάζετε μπορεί εύκολα από εξωτερικό να της πάρει με σχεδόν μισά λεφτά και χωρίς μεταφορικά.
Κοιτά Δημήτρη και άλλες ποιο φτηνές που έχω κοιτάξει σε 720p ποιότητα εικόνας έχουν σχεδόν  εικόνα το ίδιο το μόνο που αλλάζει μπορεί να μην έχει τόσο καλό μικρόφωνο η μπορεί να μην κάνει αυτόματη εγγραφή δηλαδή τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες ..
Πριν να πάρω αυτήν την μάρκα δηλαδή πριν 3 χρόνια είχα μια camera της εταιρίας Foscam και αυτήν παρά πολύ καλή σαν camera και σαν εταιρία αλλά ποιο ακριβή από την Vstarcam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μια διαφορά ακόμα που έχει η καινούργια από την παλιά εκτός από την ποιότητα εικόνας είναι και το << εύρος >>του φακού.η άλλη έπιανε 2 κλουβια και αυτήν πιάνει και τα 4. Και γιαυτο την άλλαξα και έβαλα την καινούργια.θελω να βλέπω σχεδόν όλα τα ζευγαρια ταυτόχρονα ειδικά στην αναπαραγωγή π.χ για τάισμα,βατεματα ακόμα και για αρρώστιες...

Μια εικόνα πριν 1 λεπτό ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

μιλαμε για Hi-Teck Εκτροφη!!! ωραια ιδεα εδωσες

----------


## sotos2908

Μπράβο Κώστα πολύ καλή δουλειά..... Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Ψάχνοντας να βρούμε έναν τροπο να μην χάνουμε τα πουλάκια μας από διαφορά αρπάχτηκα είναι μια καταπληκτική ιδέα διότι μπορείς να τα ελέγχεις γενικά κ για αλλά πράγματα..... Πχ. Συμπεριφορά......,,

----------


## kostas salonika

Όντος είναι καλή ιδέα για πολλούς λόγους.παρατηριση,ασφάλεια και αλλά..πιστεύω όμως μεγαλύτερη ευκολία είναι για τα ιθαγενή που παίζουν πολλά ενδεχόμενα σε αυτά τα πουλιά ...οποίος αποφάσειση να βάλει και χρειάστει βοήθεια ας μου πει ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Νυχτερινή λήψη από κινητό 23:00 το βράδυ σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα εγω μετα απο μια πολυημερη ερευνα εχω καταληξει στην 

http://www.vstarcam.com/VStarcam-C38...amera-191.html

*Vstarcam C38S
*

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα Αντώνη.ειναι λογικά καινούριο μοντέλο θα κοιτάξω τα χαρακτηριστικά και θα σου πω...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Είναι καινούριο μοντέλο.Εικόνα είναι ίδια...Έχει κάτι παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά αλλά πάνω κάτω είναι ίδια με την δικιά μου....
Εγώ άμα αποφάσιζα να βάλω τώρα καινούργια η προσθέσω ακόμα μια θα έβαζα αυτήν με 3 ψηφιακά zoom και αυτόματη εστίαση..
https://www.foscam.com/FI9826P.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Καλη επιλογη αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να την παραγγειλω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Κοίταξε την από am.....  , eB ....    Eγώ από eBay έχω πάρει 2..δεν ξέρω άμα είναι όπως στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο(νομιζω εκεί μένεις) αλλά το τελευταίων διάστημα στην Ελλάδα και σαν free gift βάζουν τελωνείο...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

> Κοίταξε την από am.....  , eB ....    Eγώ από eBay έχω πάρει 2..δεν ξέρω άμα είναι όπως στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο(νομιζω εκεί μένεις) αλλά το τελευταίων διάστημα στην Ελλάδα και σαν free gift βάζουν τελωνείο...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Στο eb υπαρχει μονο αμερικη ακκα θα την βρω απο αλλου


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Πάντως είναι καλή η foscam με τα zoom και την εστίαση..τα βλέπεις τα πουλιά πολύ κοντά κάτι που η vstarcam δεν έχει...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

> Πάντως είναι καλή η foscam με τα zoom και την εστίαση..τα βλέπεις τα πουλιά πολύ κοντά κάτι που η vstarcam δεν έχει...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Σκεφτομαι να την βαλω στην οροφη για  να γυρναει παντου


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Αντώνη όπου βολεύει εσένα.και ανάλογα για την χρήση που την θέλεις.αλλα να ξέρεις ότι άμα την έχεις στην οροφή θα βλέπεις τα πάνω πάνω κλουβια και όχι τα από κάτω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

> Αντώνη όπου βολεύει εσένα.και ανάλογα για την χρήση που την θέλεις.αλλα να ξέρεις ότι άμα την έχεις στην οροφή θα βλέπεις τα πάνω πάνω κλουβια και όχι τα από κάτω.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Το ζοομ για ποια αποσταση χρειαζεται? Δημαδη αν η καμερα ειναι σε αποσταση 2 μετρων χρειζεται ζοομ '?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Εμένα είναι περίπου στα 2 μέτρα από τα πουλιά..και έχω αυτήν την εικόνα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xstergios

:Happy0159:  Πάρα πολύ ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα σου, αν έχεις αυτή την εικόνα στα 2 μέτρα τότε ναι για τα δικά μου πάντα δεδομένα θα ήθελα zoom.
Όταν δεν έχεις εικόνα τότε δεν γνωρίζεις κ τι γίνεται, αν έχεις όμως κ βλέπεις την θηλυκιά να κάθεται ώρα πάνω από τα μικρά χωρίς να μπορείς να δεις τι κάνει, θα αρχίσεις να "γέννας αυγά" κ 'συ, λίγο από αγωνία λίγο από περιέργεια. Φυσικά αυτό ήταν μόνο ένα παράδειγμα για τον λόγω που θα ήθελα να έχω κοντινή εστίαση, από 'κει κ μετά, περι ορεξεως που λένε.  :wink:

----------


## kostas salonika

Ετσυ πως είναι τώρα η camera στα 2 μέτρα βλέπω άνετα άμα ταΐζει τα μικρά η έστω άμα κάθεται στην φωλιά .το πρώτο βίντεο του post φαίνεται η θυλικια άμα ταΐζει..φέτος κατάλαβα 3ης φορές ποτέ πέταξαν τα μικρά από την φωλιά για τα δαχτυλίδια και ποτέ ένας αρσενικός έσπασε 5 αυγά 11 ημερών με σχεδόν έτοιμα πουλάκια μέσα ..εμένα με καλύπτει ετσυ όπως την έχω.φετος σκέφτομαι να βάλω ακόμα μια στα αλλά ζευγαρια και μάλλον θα είναι με το zoom..


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ 
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ενα off topic που ομως αν υπηρχε παρουσιαση της αναπαραγωγης δικια σου και αλλω παιδιων με παρομοια περιστατικα , θα ειχε ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον οτι αναφερεις : Οταν εσπασε τα αυγα ηταν ματωμενα ή απλα νεοσσοι σχηματισμενοι αλλα οχι ματωμενοι;

----------


## kostas salonika

Ναι Δημήτρη θα το κάνω μια από αυτές της μέρες..αλλά στο τόσο μακριά που είναι η camera δεν μπορείς να δεις την μάνα πως τα πετάει μέσα από την φωλιά το μόνο που μπόρεσα και είδα είναι ότι γυρνούσε με ένα μικρό πιασμένο από το πόδι και πέταξε από την άλλη μεριά τις κλούβας.αλλα δύστυχος ήμουν στην δουλειά και δεν πρόλαβα να τα σώσω και ετσυ έχασα 4.στης άλλες 3ης γέννες που έκανε πέταξε πάλη πουλάκια και αν και δεν ήμουν σπίτι έβλεπα ότι δεν μπαίνει στην φωλιά για κανένα μισάωρο και έτρεξα και τα βρήκα πάλη πεταμένα τα έβαλα πάλη μέσα πάλη με δαχτυλίδια αλλά μετά δεν τα πέταξε..όσο αφορά τώρα με τα αυγά έβλεπα πάλη την θυλικια εκτός φωλιά αλλά να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει αλλά να μην κάθεται.πηγα κατευθείαν στα πουλιά κόκκινη η φωλιά από το αίμα και τα 1-2 ίσα που κουνιοτουσαν...έκανα πίσω την κάμερα και είδα των αρσενικό να μπαίνει και να τα σπάει μέσα σε χρόνο 0..


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ        ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
                 Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## jk21

Αρα ηταν ζωντανα τα εμβρυα . Γιατι αλλιως απλα μπορει να καθαρισε τη φωλια απο αυγα που ειχαν για αγνωστους λογους , σταματημενη εκκολαψη .Στα ιθαγενη δεν ειναι απιθανη τετοια συμπεριφορα αλλα αξια διευρευνησης και συζητησης .Αν θα γινει σχετικο θεμα , θα τα πουμε περισσοτερο .Ας γυρισουμε στις καμερες  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

http://securitycamerawifi.com/best-i...-swanncloud/#f


ενα ενδιαφερον τεστ  μεταξυ καμερων

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη αυτές δεν είναι ρομποτικές η κάμερες είναι σταθερές και είναι ποιο πολύ για κανένα laptop να κανείς συνομιλίες..η πρώτη κάμερα που είχα ήταν μια τέτοια.Logitech C290 HD.https://www.logitech.com/el-gr/produ...ro-webcam-c920
βαζω και ένα βίντεο πριν χρόνια από δικό που ζευγάρι ήταν η πρώτη χρόνια που είχα ξεκινήσει...βίντεο του 2013
https://youtu.be/HfVry9kOn8w



ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## jk21

:Anim 55: 


λαθος μεταφορα συνδεσμου . Ειχα ανοιξει και κοιτουσα διαφορους χαχαχα


Αυτος μας ενδιαφερει

http://securitycamerawifi.com/best-w...017-reviews/#f

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη πάνω κάτω έχουν τα ίδια πράγματα όπως αυτήν που έχω αυτήν την στιγμή..η foscam σαν μάρκα είναι λίγο ακριβή με τα ίδια χαρακτηρίστηκα που έχουν και η άλλες cameres..τώρα κάποιος άμα θέλει την τόσο λεπτομέρεια στο να βλέπει το ζευγάρι τόσο κοντά και καθαρά θα πρέπει να βλέπει μόνο το ένα και όχι όλα μαζί.Δηλαδη να την έχει σε απόσταση μισό και λιγότερο   από το κλουβί και να βλέπει καθαρά και κοντά.αλλα άμα είναι να γίνει αυτό δεν Χρειάζεστε να είναι ρομποτική βάζεις μια σταθερή με λιγότερα λεφτά και βλέπει το ζευγάρι και άμα θέλεις την βάζεις και πάνω στην φωλιά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής..


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## legendguards

Πρωτες απογευματινες ληψεις απο την καινουρια μου καμερα μεσα στο εκτροφειο , καποια θεματακια χριζουν διορθωσης οπως το διαδυκτιο που φαινεται να επηρεαζει την ποιοτητα στην εικονα οπως και η θεση της καμερας που σηκωνει Ακομα σκεψη αφου τα κλουβια στο εκτροφειο δεν ειναι μαζεμενα στο ηδηο σημειο












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Αντώνη ποιο μοντέλο έβαλες τελικά ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

1080 με τετραπλο ζοομ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Γνωστής μάρκας ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Οχι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Νυχτερινη ληψη


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Ακομα μια


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

η πιο οικονομικη προταση για μια καμερα οπου μπορεις να βλεπεις δυο κλουβια συνολικου μηκους 1,50μ ποια ειναι ρε παιδια? σταθερη γιατι μιλαμε μονο για δυο κλουβια, wifi. ανεκτης αναλυσης

----------


## jk21

δες αυτες ..... γυρω στα 40 ευρω   . Μεταξυ των απλων καλες τις βλεπω . Τα παιδια που το εχουν ψαξει τι λενε ;
*
NC210 TP-LINK 

*http://static.tp-link.com/res/down/d..._datasheet.pdf






*Sricam SP012*

http://www.sricam.com/product/id/4d3...232b1fbb8.html

----------


## legendguards

> η πιο οικονομικη προταση για μια καμερα οπου μπορεις να βλεπεις δυο κλουβια συνολικου μηκους 1,50μ ποια ειναι ρε παιδια? σταθερη γιατι μιλαμε μονο για δυο κλουβια, wifi. ανεκτης αναλυσης


Θελω λιγη ωρα να κανω μια ερευνα και να σου πω ,εμενα μου στοιχησε 65 και 15 τελωνειο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν έχω δουλέψει χαμηλότερης ποιότητας camera από αυτές που έχω τώρα γιαυτο δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω για κατι ποιο φτηνό.αλλα δίκη μου άποψη ότι και να βάλεις να επιλέξεις να είναι κάποια γνωστής μάρκας στο χώρο τις τεχνολογίας και όχι κινεζική που θα την βρεις φτηνά.για την tp-link έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Εγω διαφωνω παντως με το θεμΑ γνωστης μαρκας γιατι δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα εκτος απο την πιο ψηλη τιμη , οι δυνατοτητες ειναι οι ιδιες αφου ολες κατασκευαζονται στο ιδιο εργοστασιο


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Το νοσοκομειακο μου με αρρωστο πουλακι απο την καμερα σε νυχτερινη ληψη








Και αλλα κλουβια σε ημερησια ληψη








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

οι κιτρινες αυτοκολλητες ταινιες ειναι για τα κουνουπια?

----------


## legendguards

> οι κιτρινες αυτοκολλητες ταινιες ειναι για τα κουνουπια?


Οτι πεταει βασικα , κουνουπια , πεταλουδες μυγες


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## panos70

Πολυ καλο και εξυπνο μπραβο για τη σκεψη

----------

